

On a lady who knows the word for “butterfly” in 139 languages - sohkamyung
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/21/nyregion/amid-butterflies-a-bit-of-a-lingua-franca-at-the-natural-history-museum.html

======
Enindu
In Sinhala, it's "Samanalaya".

